# 2003 honda accord w/ in carpc system



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are some of the starting pics of my car and audio system, not finish yet
but real close.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are some more picsof system 
I use intel core 2 duo processor, 200gb SATA harddrive, 10usb ports, 1 firewire port. In dah slot-load pioneer dvd-r/cd-r/cd-rw slim drive. custom made usb ports up front in the dash under the drive for phone,camera,charger and anything that can use ubs ports for power or communication. Top dash is a 7'' vga touch srcreen monitor w/ two video inputs for camera or game. the software I use is windows xp for the operating system. The front end that runs on top of windows is streetdeck. Which you can do anything with: http://www.streetdeck.com/features.php


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are some more picsof system 
I use intel core 2 duo processor, 200gb SATA harddrive, 10usb ports, 1 firewire port. In dah slot-load pioneer dvd-r/cd-r/cd-rw slim drive. custom made usb ports up front in the dash under the drive for phone,camera,charger and anything that can use ubs ports for power or communication. Top dash is a 7'' vga touch srcreen monitor w/ two video inputs for camera or game. the software I use is windows xp for the operating system. The front end that runs on top of windows is streetdeck. Which you can do anything with:


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are the pics


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice! I wish I had the patience and time to do something like that.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's a lil somethin somethin you might like when it comes out....... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE-DvNFEhdE


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

nice car and nice work...
personally not a fan of chrome wheels, the blue dash bits or the carpc, but we can see of effort went into it. 
So props to you, well done.
Whats the front speakers & amplification side of things consist?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> nice car and nice work...
> personally not a fan of chrome wheels, the blue dash bits or the carpc, but we can see of effort went into it.
> So props to you, well done.
> Whats the front speakers & amplification side of things consist?


right now I have to sets of components, power bass xtreme 6 1/2 (front) and 5 1/4 (rear). In two weeks I should have my new components: arc audio 6000 
getting 2-sets 6.5inch /www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/speakers/arc-series/arc6000.asp

for the amps arc audio foose design to match my 20'' foose wheels, fd1200 for the subs http://www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/amplifiers/fd-series/fd12001.asp

the foose fd-4150 to power the 2 sets of components front and rear http://www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/amplifiers/fd-series/fd4150.asp

the subs I already have in my custom made box waiting on the rest of the gear. the subs are arc series 12d2 subs 2ohm-dual http://www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/subwoofers/arc-series/arc12.asp


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> nice car and nice work...
> personally not a fan of chrome wheels, the blue dash bits or the carpc, but we can see of effort went into it.
> So props to you, well done.
> Whats the front speakers & amplification side of things consist?


right now I have to sets of components, power bass xtreme 6 1/2 (front) and 5 1/4 (rear). In two weeks I should have my new components: arc audio 6000 
getting 2-sets 6.5inch, 

for the amps, arc audio foose design to match my 20'' foose wheels, fd1200 for the subs 1010 watts rms @2ohms 

the foose fd-4150 to power the 2 sets of components front and rear (4ch 4x80 @4ohms

the subs I already have in my custom made box waiting on the rest of the gear. the two subs are arc series 12d2 dual 2 ohm 350watts rms each

check out arc aduio on line for pics and info


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

well, you have gone to alot off trouble to match all those components. f which you obvioulsy have selected for this particular style of projetc. Congrats, and obviously hope you like it! Cheers mate.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Here's a lil somethin somethin you might like when it comes out.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE-DvNFEhdE


yeah, I seen that clip before. I have streetdeck currently installed on my carpc, just waiting for them in add voice one into the software.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

www.streetdeck.com

www.arcaudio.com


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

more pics, this is the sub box im working on


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

more pics of the car and new sub box and sub box trim panel also the silver box is my carpc case


----------



## spudracer326 (Jun 8, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Here's a lil somethin somethin you might like when it comes out.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE-DvNFEhdE



thats just freaking awsome!!!!


----------



## spudracer326 (Jun 8, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Here's a lil somethin somethin you might like when it comes out.......
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tomorrow evening my arc audio arc6000 Audiophile Crossover Components will be here. I herd they sound as good or if not better then some of the focal components. I bought two sets, I was wondering should I install both set up front and have no rear components? should I put a set in the front and the rear. I have two arc audio 12'' in sealed box in the trunk. link to the speakers:
www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/speakers/arc-series/arc6000.asp


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

customaudioman said:


> Tomorrow evening my arc audio arc6000 Audiophile Crossover Components will be here. I herd they sound as good or if not better then some of the focal components. I bought two sets, I was wondering should I install both set up front and have no rear components? should I put a set in the front and the rear. I have two arc audio 12'' in sealed box in the trunk. link to the speakers:
> www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/speakers/arc-series/arc6000.asp


pics of the set of components


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone else hate when people attach thumbnails? nice work sofar.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

customaudioman said:


> pics of the set of components


more pics of trunk area box, trim panel and subs


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are current pics of the hush matt that has been placed inside and outer skin of door. The arc 6000 are installed in the door panel.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

more install pics of the components in the door and the rear of the car. Tweeters are installed in the rear upper panels and the 6.5inch woofer in the stock 6x9 locations.


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

AND HOW DOES IT SOUND??????????


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

00poop6x said:


> AND HOW DOES IT SOUND??????????


sound pretty good. still need to get the acr audio amps the foose fd-4150 4ch and fd-1200 amp http://www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/amplifiers/fd-series/fd12001.asp 
Im going to chang out my motherboard for a newer intel HD Motherboard with HDMI/DVI and great HD 7.1 surround sound DD 32bit/192khz on-board audio. No more external, slow bootup usb soundcard http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/DG45ID/DG45ID-overview.htm


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good. Keep us posted!


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

customaudioman said:


> sound pretty good. still need to get the acr audio amps the foose fd-4150 4ch and fd-1200 amp http://www.arcaudio.com/productdescription_pages/amplifiers/fd-series/fd12001.asp
> Im going to chang out my motherboard for a newer intel HD Motherboard with HDMI/DVI and great HD 7.1 surround sound DD 32bit/192khz on-board audio. No more external, slow bootup usb soundcard http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/DG45ID/DG45ID-overview.htm


More specifically, the ARC 6000. I'm curious


----------

